# What about Wi-Fi Direct?



## BabylonAS (Dec 27, 2018)

Is it possible to configure FreeBSD to make the machine pairable with Wi-Fi Direct compliant devices or, perhaps, implement it right away? The Handbook has no mention of Wi-Fi Direct, meanwhile it may be useful for FreeBSD laptop enthusiasts like me.


----------

